# Any rain?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It looks like we might be in for some rain (my windows were cleaned on Thursday so it's 99% sure).. anyone got some falling now?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It looks like we might be in for some rain (my windows were cleaned on Thursday so it's 99% sure).. anyone got some falling now?


Don't talk about rain...had over 50hrs non stop rain here last week....and to think at one time i would have given anything to see rain...but now have a bit of everything and love this time of the year in UK with all the trees having their autumn colours...dark nights coming so curtains closed,heating on and some decent programmes to watch...and Christmas is coming...can't wait.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Don't talk about rain...had over 50hrs non stop rain here last week....and to think at one time i would have given anything to see rain...but now have a bit of everything and love this time of the year in UK with all the trees having their autumn colours...dark nights coming so curtains closed,heating on and some decent programmes to watch...and Christmas is coming...can't wait.




I don't like the dark nights... one of the reasons I could never live in the Caribbean, going in for a shower in daylight and coming out in the darks doesn't do it for me. 

but saying that I like dark crisp nights when you can see the stars and here the frost cracking under foot,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

did you see the photos of Lyndas driveway?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> did you see the photos of Lyndas driveway?


No but will have look now....hope your house is watertight.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't like the dark nights... one of the reasons I could never live in the Caribbean, going in for a shower in daylight and coming out in the darks doesn't do it for me.
> 
> but saying that I like dark crisp nights when you can see the stars and here the frost cracking under foot,


But that's what used to happen in Hurghada...light one minute dark the next.....and yes i love those dark frosty nights and mornings when the sun shines but everything is crisp and sparkly...remember the days when you used to wake up to all those lovely frost patterns on the inside of the window....happy days


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Don't talk about rain...had over 50hrs non stop rain here last week....and to think at one time i would have given anything to see rain...but now have a bit of everything and love this time of the year in UK with all the trees having their autumn colours...dark nights coming so curtains closed,heating on and some decent programmes to watch...and Christmas is coming...can't wait.


you just made so home sick :hurt:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

It's raining here in Georgia today..... hasn't rained for weeks!!
It's midday.....I'm still in bed... can't really think of a reason to get up!
We usually have morning coffee on the back deck.....won't happen today!
Oh well....I suppose I could get off my fat behind and drag it to the gym!

Autumn is my least favourite season!!!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

It almost rained just now as I was walking from the shops. Could have sworn a little drop fell on me...mind you, with high apartment blocks around me it could have been something else I suppose, Ugggh...Dont like days and days of continuous rain, but miss those highveld thunderstorms we get back home, afterwards the air is crisp and clean and the sun shines on the leaves making the rain drops sparkle like diamonds. And here I am sitting where you need to wash the leaves if you want them clean.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> It's raining here in Georgia today..... hasn't rained for weeks!!
> It's midday.....I'm still in bed... can't really think of a reason to get up!
> We usually have morning coffee on the back deck.....won't happen today!
> Oh well....I suppose I could get off my fat behind and drag it to the gym!
> ...



Lol..mid day and still in bed...good job you're past the age of baby making then


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

rumor is it might rain - can't see it myself


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Don't talk about rain...had over 50hrs non stop rain here last week....and to think at one time i would have given anything to see rain...but now have a bit of everything and love this time of the year in UK with all the trees having their autumn colours...dark nights coming so curtains closed,heating on and some decent programmes to watch...and Christmas is coming...can't wait.


Yes but if you were American you would also have Thanksgiving to look forward to!! Yummy turkey and all that other gooooooood stuff.


----------



## MirabotZ (Sep 29, 2012)

I swear I was hit by more than three drops earlier this afternoon...but they were kinda gritty....need a BUNCH or it's just little mudballs falling...sorta like hail...yech!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MirabotZ said:


> I swear I was hit by more than three drops earlier this afternoon...but they were kinda gritty....need a BUNCH or it's just little mudballs falling...sorta like hail...yech!




The rain is gritty... a little tip, don't stand under a tree to get out of the rain


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Enjoy


----------



## MirabotZ (Sep 29, 2012)

ooo good point Maiden! could get swept away or buried in a mudslide! lol


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

or worse as that is where the birds rest!! And the bats are there in the daytime sleeping....ewwwww guano...


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Cloudy last night and brought all my cushions in just incase!

Sinai, Upper Egypt prepare for torrential rain | Egypt Independent
The General Authority for Meteorology (GAM) has warned of possible torrential rain with autumn approaching, which requires the clearing of water drains in North and South Sinai, the Red Sea strip and some governorates in Upper Egypt, according to GAM official Wahid Seoudy.

The cities of Nuweiba and St. Catherine in South Sinai saw medium torrential rain on Sunday that disrupted traffic on the international road in central Sinai and the Dahab-St. Catherine-Nuweiba road.

The South Sinai operations room said floods were 260 centimeters high, closing the Taba-Dahab road.

Salman Abu Mardy, a resident of Wadi al-Nasb, said the floods caused a partial collapse of the Wadi al-Nasb dam on Sunday, while Adel Kassab, crisis management director of South Sinai, said they also closed the Wadi Watir road coming from Nuweiba.

Central and North Sinai also witnessed medium torrential rain in the city of Nikhil, but roads were not blocked.

City Council Chairman Nasrallah Mohamed said the the water was five centimeters high on the Suez-Nikhil-Nuweiba road, adding that all hospitals, the ambulance service and the fire brigade were put on alert.

In Aswan and Minya, the authorities were also put on alert, and the governors ordered the clearing of the water drains.

Ali al-Faramawy, director of Cabinet’s Slum Development Fund, said he had maps of potential flood courses that would threaten the lives of the residents in those governorates.


----------



## MirabotZ (Sep 29, 2012)

only 'medium torrential' = 260cm = 8.5 feet...the tone is so off-hand...sheesh!! i'm thinking not only clean the drains, but perhaps add some? or enlarge the existing drains...i dunno...wow...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Heavy thunderstorms and rain swept the city of Aswan in Upper Egypt on Tuesday, flooding the streets and causing a complete halt of traffic. It was also hit by dust storms that cut off power to the whole city.

No reports of deaths, injuries or collapse of buildings have been received so far, but the governor announced a state of emergency for the ambulance services, the fire brigade and the hospitals, and Nile cruisers had to dock.

The General Authority for Meteorology (GAM) has warned of possible torrential rain with autumn approaching, which requires the clearing of water drains in North and South Sinai, the Red Sea strip and some governorates in Upper Egypt, according to GAM official Wahid Seoudy.

The cities of Nuweiba and St. Catherine in South Sinai saw medium torrential rain on Sunday that disrupted traffic on the international road in central Sinai and the Dahab-St. Catherine-Nuweiba Road.

Heavy rains sweep Aswan | Egypt Independent


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MirabotZ said:


> only 'medium torrential' = 260cm = 8.5 feet...the tone is so off-hand...sheesh!! i'm thinking not only clean the drains, but perhaps add some? or enlarge the existing drains...i dunno...wow...


a barge service would have been handy


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Heavy rains sweep Aswan | Egypt Independent
Heavy thunderstorms and rain swept the city of Aswan in Upper Egypt on Tuesday, flooding the streets and causing a complete halt of traffic. It was also hit by dust storms that cut off power to the whole city.

No reports of deaths, injuries or collapse of buildings have been received so far, but the governor announced a state of emergency for the ambulance services, the fire brigade and the hospitals, and Nile cruisers had to dock.

The General Authority for Meteorology (GAM) has warned of possible torrential rain with autumn approaching, which requires the clearing of water drains in North and South Sinai, the Red Sea strip and some governorates in Upper Egypt, according to GAM official Wahid Seoudy.

The cities of Nuweiba and St. Catherine in South Sinai saw medium torrential rain on Sunday that disrupted traffic on the international road in central Sinai and the Dahab-St. Catherine-Nuweiba Road.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Apparently it's been raining in Nuweiba and St-Catherine area


----------

